# Uber why not have sure rather than no cars available??



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

People keep asking me everyday what is going on with Uber and Lyft? 1st Lyft has almost no drivers, zero incentive or bonus regardless of time of day? Uber will surge all day then at 9pm it gets hard to get a car even in the city before basically showing no cars available so no one can get home. Uber had no problem charging them to get to work with a hi surge though they will just show no cars available verse having a surge? People would pay rather than walk though its not a option. The only thing I could do is login and do the ride for free. Nope not happening though you would think they would lower there greed a charge less and pay more for there customers.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Nothing to do with it.... Way less drivers are on the road and As one that is... When it gets past 9 pm and the surge dies out I go home... Why would I work longer for less money than I have made all day during the high surges? And on top of making less have to deal with people who have been out drinking and are now loud and belligerent for half or less than I made to take them there 2 hours earlier.... Hell no I'll be asleep...

No surge, no late nite.... Good luck getting home.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Nothing to do with it.... Way less drivers are on the road and As one that is... When it gets past 9 pm and the surge dies out I go home... Why would I work longer for less money than I have made all day during the high surges? And on top of making less have to deal with people who have been out drinking and are now loud and belligerent for half or less than I made to take them there 2 hours earlier.... Hell no I'll be asleep...
> 
> No surge, no late nite.... Good luck getting home.


Depends on the area, Bay Area literally suck once it getting lighter, so no surge at all and whole bunch of clowns making 10-15$, at that time I'm usually go on break until evening.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I'm one of many, many drivers on a permanent waiting list to have my annual background check cleared. It's been pending for about 5 weeks now.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Nothing to do with it.... Way less drivers are on the road and As one that is... When it gets past 9 pm and the surge dies out I go home... Why would I work longer for less money than I have made all day during the high surges? And on top of making less have to deal with people who have been out drinking and are now loud and belligerent for half or less than I made to take them there 2 hours earlier.... Hell no I'll be asleep...
> 
> No surge, no late nite.... Good luck getting home.


Past few weeks I have called it quits even while surge is hot. I simply get tired of being on the road and have made good $ all day, so it's not worth my time to nab another $6 minimum fare. These days I am able to be selective about accepting rides...never take a ride more than 8 minutes away and never accept a ride that takes me away from busy areas. Generally breaking $200 in 7-8 hours due to the driver shortage, even with no promotions. A little bit slower yesterday with the rain and protests, but not much.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Last night I had no choice but to drive for Uber. Lyft said no driving due to curfew.


----------

